

Amazon bypasses French "no free shipping on books" law by setting it at 0,01€ - things
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.journaldugeek.com%2F2014%2F07%2F10%2Famazon-passe-les-frais-de-port-a-001e-sur-les-livres%2F&edit-text=

======
jamesbrownuhh
Although this might look like sidestepping the law, it may still have an
effect on Amazon sales.

I can't find the reference at the moment, but I recall an anecdote relating to
the early days of Amazon free delivery, which noted that in one international
market they had instead implemented the offer as a one-cent delivery charge,
only to find that the expected uplift in sales was not as significant as it
had been elsewhere where truly free delivery had been offered. Upon properly
abolishing even that token delivery charge, sales then boomed as expected.

I'm guessing I read this in 'Freakonomics' or something like that. Curse this
inefficient human memory. :)

------
portmanteaufu
I wonder whether they could charge an even less, say 0,0001€. One cent gets
you 100 deliveries! Still not free, but feels an awful lot like it.

